# Botox



## Dolce (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone had it or know someone personally who did? I am a very smily person thus starting to notice crows feet around my eyes. I'm thinking of getting botox for my b-day but wanted to see what you all think.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a friend who has it done about every six months on her brow and around her eyes. It smooths away the wrinkles, but it makes her appear permanently blank. She cant really express happiness, or surprise or sarcasm or, indeed, much of anything.
I'm all for fighting wrinkles but having people think I'm perpetually bored, stoned or uncaring is too high a price to pay for me personally.

Just my two pence worth, I'll be interested to read what other people have to say!
Tracey


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 21, 2010)

I will never inject botulism into my face.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 21, 2010)

It's why I will never get Botox injections in my fingertips. The thought that my sarcasm would be frozen..oh no, so sad! 

I do know a woman who has had it done. While it hasn't made her face into a mask, it has taken too much, in my opinion. Doesn't look refreshed as you always hear. When she laughs, there is just not the same kind of ' life '. 

I guess most of us human are always fighting something...fat...lines...etc..


----------



## sowhat (Aug 22, 2010)

I get botox at my hairline and in my armpits to stop sweating. My mom gets botox on her face to smooth wrinkles. 

Botox doesn't really hurt. It is safe if you have it done in a professional environment (dermatologist). It does remove some ability to express emotion, you'll have to see whether it is too much for you. It lasts between 4 and 6 months, however ymmv. For some people who sweated like a pig on a spit even in a chilled office, like me, you never want to go back to what things were like before. My mom is the same about her face.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2010)

I have also heard that Botox can inhibit facial expressions.

Botox however does have some amazng applications, one being it has been given to children with Cerebral Palsy to help aid their mobility.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a male friend who's had it. Because his face is so animated and expressive, it does look mask-like but who knows if that had to do with the amount used or if the individual injecting it might have hit particular nerves.

Botox parties scare me. Often the people who inject are posing as medical professionals but aren't.


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I will never inject botulism into my face.



All right. 

Do you know anyone who has done it? Any feedback for the OP?


----------



## Dolce (Aug 30, 2010)

sowhat said:


> I get botox at my hairline and in my armpits to stop sweating. My mom gets botox on her face to smooth wrinkles.
> 
> Botox doesn't really hurt. It is safe if you have it done in a professional environment (dermatologist). It does remove some ability to express emotion, you'll have to see whether it is too much for you. It lasts between 4 and 6 months, however ymmv. For some people who sweated like a pig on a spit even in a chilled office, like me, you never want to go back to what things were like before. My mom is the same about her face.



Yeah I have seen it look really bad when too many units are applied or make person look really polished. Especially with furrowed brows and forehead wrinkles. Now does you or your mom ever get bruising with it? Does she get it done on her crows feet? And have you noticed a change in her expression?

To all the other posters: yes, I realize it will prevent some animation of the face but I suppose that is the price to pay if one never wants to get fine lines. Thank you all for your input. I am hoping to get it done in the next few months. I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I have also heard that Botox can inhibit facial expressions.
> 
> Botox however does have some amazng applications, one being it has been given to children with Cerebral Palsy to help aid their mobility.




yes i agree but it is when people abuse these things is when it goes astray.


----------

